# firewood tree



## hazel-rah (Jan 31, 2012)

what trees are best to grow for fuel? are there any that are a good balance of speedy growth, easy processing, and quality burning? i've heard that eucalyptus is decent, but i've also seen very old trees of the same species growing near several old homesteads in wyoming and idaho, but i don't know what they are... is there a particular tree that was commonly grown as a homesteading fuel source around the turn of the century?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Looks like your post got caught in the anti-spam filter! Sorry about that!!! There was a similar post not long ago about planting trees for fuel.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=420195

Might be a little soon to ask it again but let me welcome you to HT. Welcome!


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

many of the windbreaks (eastern Colorado) have been Siberian elm, they seem to be very drought resistant and will survive the wind, they have some what got away from it do to dutch elm disease, but they will take off and grow where other trees will not, the other problem is many are short lived, about 40 to 60 years), 
Usually the faster growing the tree, the shorter the life.

the problem is your planting them for old age or your you kids, 

the old joke (when is the best time to plant a tree? 

20 years ago),

I have seen some success with the hybrid populars,
if your a little wet cotton wood, 

(at one time Russian olive was pushed, but now they make you destroy it as if it gets in a water way it can take over and is not native), 

the problem like said I do not think you will get fire wood for many years,

the locust trees are hardy if you can get them going, but but there slow growing,

you best bet is to see if you can get a job cleaning up some one windbreaks or shade trees, and get if, 

not wanting you to discourage you from planting trees, but in the high plains trees will not grow tall, or big, unless they have some irrigation normally, or in a road ditch that gets run off from the road,


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Here is a list that includes catalpa(cigar tree). I have seen previously that this tree can grow to harvestable firewood size in 6 years. It is considered a soft wood but makes "fair" firewood. I believe the harvest size was 6 inch diameter. At that size it would not require spliting. At one time it was my intent to plant trees for future wood harvesting..unfortunately I did not and am now 25 years on my place and buying firewood annually. Had I planted the catalpa(and it peformed as quoted) I could have had 4 harvests till now; replanting and clear cutting. Or 19 years of rotational cutting..ie replant what was cut annually.

A thought on copice cutting fruit trees(from the referenced prior thread)..be sure to either not use grafted trees or carefully cut above the graft and remove all sprouts below the graft.


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

I would think making your own saw dust bricks would be better then waiting for trees to grow . Free wood is hard to come by , when liability insurance comes into play . Also the price of fuel to haul wood after you find a free source of firewood . A outdoor wood boiler doesn't really care if the wood is green or not (from what i hear) . Then you wouldn't have to be so picky about the types of wood you use .


----------

